# PIMP MY PIC!



## OneManShow (4. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hey Leute. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also ich hoffe jeder kennt Pimp my Pic.
Wenn nicht hier die Erklärung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Man postet einfach ein Bild ohne Schriftzüge usw. und der nächste muss es mit Photoshop etc. verbessern bzw einfach geiler machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ps: Nur posten wenn man schon gepimpt hat, dass nur ein Bild in Bearbeitung ist.
Ach und die dummen Flames wie: "OmG lOL VolL dER MÉGà-Bó'ON" könnt ihr euch sparen.

Also hier no.1:
[attachment=8865:img_2262_cat.jpg]


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Suche noch scnell nen Bild Moment^^.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OneManShow (4. September 2009)

[attachment=8866:1251332812.JPG]
Ich weiß is schlecht...
Moment ich such mal eins:
[attachment=8867:koalapicture.jpg]


----------



## Grimmjow19 (4. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das gesicht gehört meinem alten klassenkamaraden :x




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (5. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gott, ist das schlecht!^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmjow19 (5. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (5. September 2009)

Guck bei Wikipedia oder in meiner Sigi^^


----------



## Gauloises24 (5. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmjow19 (5. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (12. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gauloises24 (12. September 2009)

[attachment=8955:link_klein_gay.gif]



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (12. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Neues Bild kommt gleich

Edit: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmjow19 (12. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (13. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Neues Bild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmjow19 (14. September 2009)

oh man oO



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://fateh.sikhnet.com//Sikhnet%5Cdirect...b%20gangsta.jpg


----------



## Skatero (14. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich weiss, es sieht total scheisse aus, aber ich kanns nicht besser.^^

Bild kommt gleich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (15. September 2009)

_Hier mein erster Versuch :/ 

ich weis is Grottenschlecht 

Ich nene es Mr T v.s Baby ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



is zwar ein verändertes Bild aber daraus kanne man auch viel machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Grimmjow19 (15. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (15. September 2009)

_ok dein Getuntes pic von mir macht mir angst ^^_


----------



## Gauloises24 (15. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (15. September 2009)

_Ich bekomme den Farbausgleich nicht so richtig hin




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bild_


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (15. September 2009)

Mist zu spät 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Egal hier meins:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (16. September 2009)

_Wen du magst zieh ich mein bild zuruck :/ hab eh nur 6min dafur gebraucht deines sieht mir nach mehr aufwand aus _


----------



## Grimmjow19 (16. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oo




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cruzador (16. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



vielleicht wird sie ja hübsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (16. September 2009)

_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Grimmjow19 (16. September 2009)

ich sass wohl zu lang am bild




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (16. September 2009)

_deins is echt schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Grimmjow19 (16. September 2009)

das is geiler



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (16. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Wen du magst zieh ich mein bild zuruck :/ hab eh nur 6min dafur gebraucht deines sieht mir nach mehr aufwand aus



Ne. Hab für meins auch nicht wirklich länger gebraucht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Neues Bild kommt gleich

Edit: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ­•Jolina• (16. September 2009)

Ist nicht besonders toll, aber mein erster Versuch *schäm*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (16. September 2009)

_wo bleibt das nexte Bild ?_


----------



## cruzador (18. September 2009)

Hey, also mit soner schönen frau kann man doch nich viel machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das sieht jetzt nicht grad spektakulär aus, aber damits mal weiter geht....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja in klein wirkt es ja noch weniger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmjow19 (18. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gauloises24 (18. September 2009)

[attachment=8997:tuned2.jpg]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmjow19 (18. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gauloises24 (18. September 2009)

Hahaha, sehr geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: [attachment=8998:_gesicht_Kopie.jpg]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cruzador (18. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bild kommt gleich

Edit:

Ah verdammt, vergessen zu aktualisieren xD
So bin für heute erstmal weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmjow19 (18. September 2009)

cruzador schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol wie hast du die falten gemacht? Oo


----------



## Gauloises24 (19. September 2009)

Grimmjow19 schrieb:


> lol wie hast du die falten gemacht? Oo



http://www.photoshoplab.com/Aging-People.html 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cruzador (19. September 2009)

Naja geht auch einfacher. Such dir bei google einn bild von einer alten Frau wo die blickrichtung in etwa die gleiche ist und transformier es so, dass die Gesichter genau übereinander liegen. Danach dann einfach ineinander kopieren, dann mit der maske etwas rum spielen, Abwedler, Nachbelichter und fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das ist natürlich die schnellere und unsaubere Methode.
Das was Gauloises geschrieben hat ist, wenn man es irgendwann richtig beherrscht, die sauberere Möglichkeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wobei ich immer Probleme habe, den gewünschten Verlauf mit der Maus ordentlich hinzubekommen. Also z.b. eine Falte ordentlich "malen". Wie macht ihr das immer so?


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (9. Oktober 2009)

/push



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Neues:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

